# Dating British made Stanley planes



## xy mosian (15 Jan 2011)

In the thread 'Got me a No7, what say ye?', by CroppyBoy1798, in this forum. Alf says "Plane looks good too; _later GB model so the dating pages are no use_ to you though."
It has been said elsewhere, this was easy to find. 
I wonder. Are there sufficient differences in the manufacture of these planes to make dating a possibility? Has anyone set up some sort of dating method? There seems to be a consensus that planes made before, about, the mid-sixties are generally superior. Is there a reliable way of spotting these?
xy


----------



## Vann (16 Jan 2011)

xy mosian":3qay6j4o said:


> Are there sufficient differences in the manufacture of these planes to make dating a possibility? Has anyone set up some sort of dating method? There seems to be a consensus that planes made before, about, the mid-sixties are generally superior. Is there a reliable way of spotting these?
> xy


Yes the Stanley dating page is for USA models only. 

I've not seen anything for Canadian, British or Australian Stanleys. 

For Record planes I look for irons with flat tops (tapered sides at the top), and Stanley planes for the period also had the same flat top style. Of course, irons are easily changed between planes, so this is not a very reliable method. More reliable are the frogs on Records. If they're flat (on the face the iron rests on) then they're pre 1960 (= good), if they're ribbed then they're later planes. However I've not come across a UK Stanley that didn't have a ribbed frog. I wonder if UK Stanleys had ribbed frogs right from the start of production in 1938 (ish).

Take a look at David Lynch's site www.recordhandplanes.com - I believe Record features loosely followed Stanley practice.

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## xy mosian (17 Jan 2011)

Thanks Vann. I was hoping someone might have body specific information about dating Stanley planes. Sadly it appears not. Perhaps I'll try contacting Stanley UK.

Thanks again

xy


----------



## Sportique (17 Jan 2011)

Vann, thanks for the link - a very informative and interesting site - I wasn't really interested in my "old" planes until I saw that site - now I shall have to investigate them more closely - just to see what I have !! .... noooo not ANOTHER slope ......

Dave


----------



## jimi43 (18 Jan 2011)

Sportique":95qk0jcl said:


> Vann, thanks for the link - a very informative and interesting site - I wasn't really interested in my "old" planes until I saw that site - now I shall have to investigate them more closely - just to see what I have !! .... noooo not ANOTHER slope ......
> 
> Dave



Oh Dave...it is a HUGE slope as well! There is actually a slope dealing with the *catalogues* of these planes too!

I nearly fell down that slope a couple of months ago but I lost the auction at the £20 mark!!!!

I try to stick to the US models where you can date them a bit...although, simply because of the interchangeability of the design...many planes are hybrids or "Frankensteins" as called in some elite circles!

Apart from collector interest, I find it perfectly acceptable to mix and match the various "good" elements of different generations to make a "perfect" model...a flat frog here, a Sweetheart or upgraded iron/chipbreaker there....

Or you could just buy a RECORD! :wink: 

Jim


----------

